# kde 3.1 beta emergen

## gerry

hi

hab grade kde 3.0.3 drauf und möchte die 3.1 beta emergen.

emerge --update kde --pretend listet aber nur die 3.0.3.

die 3.1 beta ist bereits in meinem portage verzeichnis aufgeführt (genau wie die 2.2.2, 3.0 und 3.0.1), nur am installieren happert's.

----------

## sesc

Ob sich das lohnt? Es wird nicht mehr lange bis zu den endgültigen Paketen dauern... und morgen kommt wohl schon die beta2  :Wink: 

aber solange guck Dir einfach mal die Datei /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

an (Kommentiere mit Raute z.B. die KDE 3.1 Zeilen aus)

tschöö

Sebastian

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *sesc wrote:*   

> Ob sich das lohnt? Es wird nicht mehr lange bis zu den endgültigen Paketen dauern... und morgen kommt wohl schon die beta2 
> 
> 

 

du optimist...

jax

----------

## sesc

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

>  *sesc wrote:*   Ob sich das lohnt? Es wird nicht mehr lange bis zu den endgültigen Paketen dauern... und morgen kommt wohl schon die beta2 
> 
>  
> 
> du optimist...
> ...

 

... ja, Schande über mich, ich vertraute auf meine bruchstückhaften Erinnerungen an Releasepläne. Da kann ja nichts bei 'rumkommen  :Confused: 

Okay, also bis in einer Woche dann (vielleicht):

http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.1-release-plan.html

so long

   Sebastian

----------

## KiLLaCaT

in 2 wochen vielleicht...

what jemand vielleicht den relase plan von mandrake?

MfG

jax

----------

## shakti

ich finde kde 3.1 beta1 ziehmlich unstabil...3 oder 4 systehmabstuerze taeglich....keramic ist cool....

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich weis, dass betas immer total unstabil sind(kenn das von mandrake)

also werd ich mal das kde3.1beta emergen, bevor ich gentoo1.4 neu draufspiel.

des problem is das ich immer soviel zum downloaden weis.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lofwyr

Ich hab 3.1b seit ungefähr einer Woche laufen. Bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Kein einiger Absturz, bis auf ein paar Programme, aber die Problem hatte ich auch mit  3.0.3

Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Ich benutz jetzt sogar fast immer Konqueror, was ich sonst nie gemacht habe (Mozilla User).

Gruß

Lofwyr

----------

